# ext3 versehentlich als ext4 mounten

## Erdie

Hi,

ich mußte um ein ernsthaftest Problem zu lösen, mit einer Livecd chrooten. Dabei habe ich das root fs versehentlich mit ext4 gemountet, obwohl es ext3 ist und damit den Kernel kompiliert. Könnten ich damit ernsthafte Schäden am filesystem verursacht haben? Es gab keine Fehlermeldung.

Danke

Erdie

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das stellt kein Problem dar. Es kann nur sein das du im System jetzt auch als ext4 mounten musst.

Du kannst von ext3 auf ext4 umstellen indem du das ext3 einfach als ext4 mountest.

Wenn er nicht mehr bootet, pack ext4 in den Kernel und ändere die fstab. Dann hast du keine Probleme.

Sebastian

----------

## mv

Das Problem, das Hollowman beschreibt sollte nicht auftreten: Da im ext3-System auf der Platte keine Flags für die ext4-Features aktiviert sind, sollte das ext4-System des Kernels diese auch nicht benutzt haben. Es sollte also vollkommen egal sein, ob man als ext3 oder als ext4 mounted (dito gälte für ext2->ext3/ext4).

----------

## firefly

 *mv wrote:*   

> Das Problem, das Hollowman beschreibt sollte nicht auftreten: Da im ext3-System auf der Platte keine Flags für die ext4-Features aktiviert sind, sollte das ext4-System des Kernels diese auch nicht benutzt haben. Es sollte also vollkommen egal sein, ob man als ext3 oder als ext4 mounted (dito gälte für ext2->ext3/ext4).

 

Das stimmt nicht ganz, es kann sein, dass für neu angelegte Dateien/Verzeichnisse ext4 features verwendet werden. Wobei dies nur der Fall ist, wenn beim mounten oder per tune2fs ext4 Features aktiviert werden.

Ansonsten werden nur Features verwendet, welche nicht das ondisk Format ändern.

----------

## mv

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Wobei dies nur der Fall ist, wenn beim mounten oder per tune2fs ext4 Features aktiviert werden.

 

Das müsste per tune2fs explizit aktiviert werden, was Erdie ja aber wohl kaum gemachte hat.

----------

## Erdie

Danke für die Tipps ! Ich habe das System normal hochgefahren, also mit ext3 in der fstab Einträgen, und es scheint normal zu laufen. Aber man weiß ja nie  :Wink: 

Es sieht so aus, als ob nichts passiert ist.

----------

## Erdie

BTW: Macht es Sinn auf ext4 zu konvertieren? Es handelt sich um eine SSD.

----------

## mv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> BTW: Macht es Sinn auf ext4 zu konvertieren? Es handelt sich um eine SSD.

 

Konvertieren ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, wenn nicht aus Kompatibilitätsgründen ext3 erforderlich ist.

Bei SSD würde ich auf jeden Fall das journal abschalten (-O ^has_journal), und es gab da doch auch irgendwo eine Option, bei der der Kernel die belegten Blocks an die SSD meldet...

Allerdings solltest Du Dich vorher kundig machen, ob es für SSD nicht noch wesentlich besser geeignete Filesysteme gibt: Es gab hier mal längere Threads darüber, die ich aber nicht genauer verfolgt habe.

----------

## slick

 *mv wrote:*   

> Bei SSD würde ich auf jeden Fall das journal abschalten (-O ^has_journal)....

 

Ich schalte das journal inzwischen nur noch ab wenn ich eine sichere Stromversorgung habe. Ansonsten wird ext4 ohne Journal nicht empfohlen. Und zum Thema SSD, ohne Journal kann zwar nicht schaden, aber aktuelle SSDs haben im Gegensatz zu älteren wohl kein Problem mehr mit den paar Schreibzugriffen mehr fürs Journal. Wesentlich wichtiger finde ich ist -o noatime.

----------

## kriz

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   Bei SSD würde ich auf jeden Fall das journal abschalten (-O ^has_journal).... 
> 
> Ich schalte das journal inzwischen nur noch ab wenn ich eine sichere Stromversorgung habe. Ansonsten wird ext4 ohne Journal nicht empfohlen. Und zum Thema SSD, ohne Journal kann zwar nicht schaden, aber aktuelle SSDs haben im Gegensatz zu älteren wohl kein Problem mehr mit den paar Schreibzugriffen mehr fürs Journal. Wesentlich wichtiger finde ich ist -o noatime.

 

```

noatime,discard
```

Seit 2 Jahren betreib ich damit eine Vertex2 und s.m.a.r.t sieht noch völlig harmlos aus.

Aber.... von Anfang an mit ext4.

Die Features von ext4 sind wirklich gut für SSD's.

http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Ext4_Dateisystem

----------

